
Cambridge Analytica: 'US regulators approve $5bn Facebook fine' - onemoresoop
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-48972327
======
masonic
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20423819](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20423819)

------
easytiger
How did CA garner the information?

You could write a fairly trivial scraper to pull the public data/relative data
they are discussing. So I presume it wasn't that. How could Facebook be
expected to stop people doing that?

Also ridiculous over reach from the authorities especially given we know for a
fact the intelligence service are doing much worse on an epic scale

